# Vincent Price, 100 (5/27/2011)



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

I just read that Vincent Price would have been 100 years old today.










But it'll be tomorrow by the time this is read, LOL


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy 100th Vincent, where ever you are.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

One of my all-time favorite actors


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

He died on my birthday. Always loved his movies. My favorite was The Comedy 
of Terrors. Funny thing, he was on Laugh In and he was asked who he thought was
the scariest actor of all was. He replied "Wayne Newton." That's my real name. 

Here's another interesting fact......He and Christopher Lee had the same birthday!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

RoxyBlue said:


> One of my all-time favorite actors


Agreed :laugheton:


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

He had that distinctive voice.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Not only was he a great actor but he added such a voice presence to Michael Jackson's "Thriller" song.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

He was one of the best. I had A chance to meet him back in 1993, but he fell Ill and had to leave the event. I was crushed. I so wanted to meet him and get A picture with him.


----------



## Petronilla (Jan 18, 2012)

One of the greats. He also did voice work on Alice Coopers Black Widow.


----------

